# Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Desk Clock?



## az1978 (Nov 2, 2011)

Was given this from a family member. He knew I loved watches and it was given to him while in Switzerland from someone at AP. He works in the arts at a very high level and is always at dinners/events with famous musicians, CEO's, Royalty etc...
I have no doubts that it is authentic, but he gave it to me without the box, papers etc...

I love the clock, but really just don't know anything about it.

I did a search on the site and found one man selling one a few years back. Unfortunately the ad did not have much info in it.

It is a beautiful clock, I really wish I had place to put it...lol.

Anyone know anything about this clock?


----------



## BGPT23 (Feb 26, 2013)

All I know about it is that I like it a lot!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I know I like it


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^^Beat me to it by 15 seconds!!!!!!!


----------



## az1978 (Nov 2, 2011)

It definitely is pretty cool.
Good quality leather and detail work. I believe it is an 8 day clock. 

It is about 9 inches high and like 6 wide (guessing as I do not have it here at work with me)


----------



## az1978 (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone know what one of these costs or what a good price to sell would be since I do not have the papers or box?
Any information is appreciated.


----------



## Lazycollegekid (Nov 19, 2012)

az1978 said:


> Does anyone know what one of these costs or what a good price to sell would be since I do not have the papers or box?
> Any information is appreciated.


If you ever plan on inviting him round for dinner, or ever want more gifts from him, I wouldnt sell it


----------



## Lazycollegekid (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually, I searched and found THAT EXACT MODEL on the FS forum from a while back I think. Here you go
https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-audemars-piguet-royal-oak-desk-clock-444544.html


----------



## az1978 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lazycollegekid said:


> If you ever plan on inviting him round for dinner, or ever want more gifts from him, I wouldnt sell it


Haha

I hear ya on that. If it was something that he cared for, I would never sell in a million years.
This was just sitting on a shelf collecting dust. I said it was beautiful and he was like, yea? take it its yours.

If he knew that I could sell or trade it to get a timepiece that I really loved, he would tell me to go for it in a second.
If you knew him, you would understand.

As for the ad, I saw that as well. I just don't know the value of it without the box and papers.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

We on WUS tend not to give evaluations.


----------



## andydaniel (Mar 8, 2014)

Really a good quality leather. I like it.


----------

